# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Where to get beginner long tail guppies?

## Bieffe

I'm a beginner and the life expectancy has been low. Was doing OK till I introduced some guppies I bought from LFS. All got fin rot. Killed 3 of my favourite long tails now I'm trying to get replacement. 
Those moving abt keep me posted where have pls.

----------

